# San Bernard River area



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone have any experience fishing the following areas below??

-Cedar Lakes
-Pelican Lake
-Jones Lake
-McNeal Lake
-Cow Trap Lake
-San Bernard River

Not asking for coordinates. I'm planning a weekend trip down there are was looking for any feedback at all.

Thanks.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

No experience down that way but from what I have heard you better not go alone. Everything outside the boat is mud...hip deep! Most people who visit that area do it with an air boat and a shotgun during duck season. 

Not trying to kill your plans...let us know how you do. Id stick close to the river channel and look for some trout near the lights at night. GOOD LUCK


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Rattlesnakes*

If you walk on any land, look for the rattlers. I used to hunt by McNeal Lake and I have never seen so many.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

All the above,

Super shallow, full of reef and mud.

I would recommend extreme caution or go with a local.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

If you're fishing out of a yak, go for it, otherwise ^^^^^.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't get out thinking you can wade and go slow. Oysters are everywhere and it gets shallow quick in the back lakes. The mouth is silted in. The Cedar Lakes and Cow Trap would be great places to fish out of a kayak imo. I think you can access Cow Trap through the wildlife refuge if using a yak and a quick paddle across the ditch from the boat ramp in you are in some shallow marsh/lakes. Most areas are too shallow for me to attempt in my boat but there are plenty of places to fish, just be careful.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I've fished many of those areas, mainly from a kayak, and there are good areas for sight casting to redfish and marsh channels to blind cast. Like others have said, not many areas you can get out and wade. Cow trap is tricky to get in and out of. 

If you are in a power boat, you have access to ICWW, the mouth of the Bernard and Bernard channel and the more southern openings of cedar lakes. All the other areas require special knowledge of water levels and channels to successfully navigate with a power boat. There is beaucoup shell in most areas. 

Great area to fish. I landed my first speckled trout, 22", on a fly (started fly fishing this past autumn)in the Bernard channel in January. Also, I took a black drum there while blind casting.


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

karstopo said:


> Great area to fish. I landed my first speckled trout, 22", on a fly (started fly fishing this past autumn)in the Bernard channel in January. Also, I took a black drum there while blind casting.


Thanks! This was what I was looking for, a fly fishing report in this area! Going to go check the channel out weekend after this one!


----------

